# General > Book & Author Requests >  Catch 22 by Joseph Heller

## einraz

I would like to see Joseph Heller's Catch 22 in here, but I don't think it will be happening any time soon, as he is still alive. Oh well.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Hear him, hear him! If it as at all possible, get Catch 22 (among the top ten best books) up on your web site.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I know I know... I have nothing more to say...but I want this one halfway close to the top...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

da bears. Yep, just keepin it towards the top again...

----------


## Admin

The book is still copyrighted I'm sure.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

#@&amp :Wink: %@&amp;*()$*(&amp;!*&amp;$)!*&amp;_*%_*(#&amp;@*&a mp;_#*(&amp;[email protected]!!!!!!!

ok... fine... I will stop posting to keep it at the top then.

----------

